# Amazon Donations Page



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

Just a notice: due to the overwhelming response by people donating the site... we've broken the Amazon donations page. _Yes, that many people donated to help out._ Your donations will still process, but are waiting on Amazon's systems at this point to catch up.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

So wait, let me get this straight. The reason the bar hasnt moved in the past 24 hours is because everyone decided to chunk all their cash in all at once. how much can amazon handle at once?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

Wolf_Fox_Guy said:


> So wait, let me get this straight. The reason the bar hasnt moved in the past 24 hours is because everyone decided to chunk all their cash in all at once. how much can amazon handle at once?


There are limitations set by the system... if you read their FAQ it specifically states that the number is set and not visible to users. But if I had to wager I'd tell you that $2,000 is the magic number.


----------



## Drakaji (Jul 3, 2008)

And here I was worried that everyone stopped donating, lol.
It's much more reassuring to think we overloaded Amazon than stopped.


----------



## Gutierrez (Jul 3, 2008)

FA is down and now we're taking the rest of the internet with it.


----------



## Gillagad (Jul 3, 2008)

Gutierrez said:


> FA is down and now we're taking the rest of the internet with it.



*grabs a torch and lights it.  Yah!


----------



## foxystallion (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm amazed that Amazon would have a book keeping bug.  They have handled hundreds of my commercial transactions without any apparent glitches. If I recollect correctly, it was at $3187 before I donated, but it did not subsequently change. Anyway, I'm delighted that so many have donated so much! Please consider voluntary subscriptions for additional services - such as no flashing ads.  Uggghhhhh!!!!


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Jul 3, 2008)

Gillagad said:


> *grabs a torch and lights it.  Yah!


YEAH!!! Down with the net!!!! I <3 looting!!!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

foxystallion said:


> I'm amazed that Amazon would have a book keeping bug.


To be bluntly honest, their donation side is so horrible I could make some really embarrassing comparisons. It's... bad to say the least.


----------



## 2ndVenus (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey 'neer, you should create a basic bank account, and create a paypal account on that specificly for FA donations, and make a simple webpage to "Donate here!" with, Amazon cant run around a street corner let alone their site X3 It would save you a lot of time especially with a mile long password for extra security.


----------



## Ribbonpaws (Jul 3, 2008)

ahhh but.... atleast it was there, glitch or no... or i wouldnt have been able to donate....


----------



## Kilroy (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, we broke it? Well, we as in those who were able to donate anyways 

So, just out of curiosity, what is the total donations at, as of now? For both Paypal and Amazon? Unless Amazon can't even report the actual total amount to you, who owns the account?


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

Kilroy said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what is the total donations at, as of now? For both Paypal and Amazon? Unless Amazon can't even report the actual total amount to you, who owns the account?


I will report that Monday. Suffice to say, donations are high. The more donations we get the more we can do for FA.


----------



## Kilroy (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I will report that Monday. Suffice to say, donations are high. The more donations we get the more we can do for FA.



Sweet! I look forward to seeing what's been received, and what will be done with it!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

Ribbonpaws said:


> ahhh but.... atleast it was there, glitch or no... or i wouldnt have been able to donate....


You can still donate, but the payment will have to process over time. May take a day or two as opposed to being instant like the others.


----------



## Firehazard (Jul 3, 2008)

Uh-oh.  Hope this isn't like what PayPal did to Something Awful's Hurricane Katrina fund.  [backstory]


----------



## fruitcake (Jul 3, 2008)

Nothing comes between us furries and our porn... erm... I mean art! ;P


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

Firehazard said:


> Uh-oh.  Hope this isn't like what PayPal did to Something Awful's Hurricane Katrina fund.  [backstory]


No, nothing like that.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow we managed to donate-crash a site, if THAT doesnt deserve a place in "crowning moments of awsome" on TV tropes

EDIT: BTW could we maybe get an update how the donations level is so far?


----------



## foxystallion (Jul 3, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> To be bluntly honest, their donation side is so horrible I could make some really embarrassing comparisons. It's... bad to say the least.



Aaahhhh! That is an example of the difference between a well run business and a poorly run charity... I'd be happy to voluntarily subscribe to an optional FA+ service where the + could be something as simple as more viewing bandwidth or even just relief from (grrrrr) flashing ads.  Some of us are of an easily distractable nature.

Thanks for all your hard work.  I've got a spool of bailing wire if you need it...


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2008)

I say we let all the admins have their three-day weekends and let Amazon pick up the pieces of the mess we left 'em. 

Let 'em realize that furries are indeed what make the interwebs go! XD


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 3, 2008)

Lawl. The furries broke Amazon...

That is beyond awesome.


----------



## purpledragonbreath (Jul 3, 2008)

Well that's fantastic! now you can afford a real server! XD


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 3, 2008)

http://zme.amazon.com/exec/varzea/ts/my-pay-page/P2AS2N2AKBDLV4/103-2326475-1266259

Nearly seven thousand dollars???  OSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-------

And according to http://forums.furaffinity.net/showpost.php?p=466514&postcount=940 there's still more that hasn't been counted yet???

-------IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT!!!!!!

Dudes, you all seriously need to buy a bottle of champagne, wine, tequila, burbon, Kahlua, or something! ;


----------



## hiphopopotimus (Jul 3, 2008)

ArielMT said:


> http://zme.amazon.com/exec/varzea/ts/my-pay-page/P2AS2N2AKBDLV4/103-2326475-1266259
> 
> Nearly seven thousand dollars???  OSHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII-------
> 
> ...



Whoa, furries rock! FA could host with a souped up alienware PC now!


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 3, 2008)

hiphopopotimus said:


> Whoa, furries rock! FA could host with a souped up alienware PC now!


I'm writing this on an Alienware laptop right now. Trust me, I'd not waste our money on a that much overpriced bling. =P Only my own cash.


----------



## JAH2000 (Jul 3, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> Nothing comes between us furries and our porn... erm... I mean art! ;P



yeah thats right


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 3, 2008)

fruitcake said:


> Nothing comes between us furries and our porn... erm... I mean art! ;P



LOL can't argue with that 


anyway, im just suprised over how many donatiosns FA has gotten already! just goes to show u how much we furries love our community


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 3, 2008)

As of just after 6pm PDT, 3 July 2008, the Amazon donations were already over $6800-- This is NOT counting the PayPal donations, mind you....

I only have $79 to my name for the month, but I put my money where my mouth is- I've donated $10, and I RARELY donate to anything except Make-A-Wish and Starlight. I just don't have the money. (And yes, I have my reasons for those two- Not that I was a recipient, but because I could've been, had my family known of them.)

d.m.f.


----------



## foxystallion (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> I'm writing this on an Alienware laptop right now. Trust me, I'd not waste our money on a that much overpriced bling. =P Only my own cash.



Nearly $7,000! Wow!!  Bailing wire no longer necessary!!

Will it be the HPs?


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 4, 2008)

For those wanting info regarding total donations, I will direct you to this other thread, which 'Neer posted a few hours ago, and in which he states that the total at that time was over $10k.  If we "broke" Amazon, then I'd say we're certainly on track to break $15k by Sunday (just speculation on my part, mind you).

Wow.  Furry generosity broke Amazon.  _There's_ a sentence you never thought you'd encounter.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> For those wanting info regarding total donations, I will direct you to this other thread, which 'Neer posted a few hours ago, and in which he states that the total at that time was over $10k.  If we "broke" Amazon, then I'd say we're certainly on track to break $15k by Sunday (just speculation on my part, mind you).
> 
> Wow.  Furry generosity broke Amazon.  _There's_ a sentence you never thought you'd encounter.



...First, Harry Potter... Then FA... What next? 

d.m.f.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 4, 2008)

Rhainor said:


> Wow.  Furry generosity broke Amazon.  _There's_ a sentence you never thought you'd encounter.


It's still broken, too. Lots of payments floating in the netherworld... waiting to process.


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> It's still broken, too. Lots of payments floating in the netherworld... waiting to process.



It seems to only update twice a day, so.... It'll be interesting after 6pm PDT... 

d.m.f.


----------



## vlaadlynx (Jul 4, 2008)

... You do know that because you said that, I will now be refreshing that page for the 5 minutes prior, and up until 6PDT to see if it changes


----------



## Rhainor (Jul 4, 2008)

It's 9:08pm Eastern (6:08 Pacific), and the page says the same thing it did 45 minutes ago.  I don't think it updates on any regular schedule, just whenever it manages to get around to it.


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 4, 2008)

current Amazon total....

$8,857.02

389 donations

Paypal I have no idea


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Ainoko said:


> current Amazon total....
> 
> $8,857.02
> 
> ...



Figures unchanged since I first saw them this morning. Amazon REALLY needs to update more frequently.

d.m.f.
(14-year Amazon customer)


----------



## Ainoko (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok, this is the what I have come to beleive the current totals are at the moment, I may be wrong about PayPAl....

On amazon the current donations stand at $10,559.15
Paypay I beleive is sitting at or around $7,500.00


----------



## keeshah (Jul 7, 2008)

2ndVenus said:


> Hey 'neer, you should create a basic bank account, and create a paypal account on that specificly for FA donations, and make a simple webpage to "Donate here!" with, Amazon cant run around a street corner let alone their site X3 It would save you a lot of time especially with a mile long password for extra security.


 
Very bad Idea... 
  you don't want to have an account that paypal can get there hands on like that..
They could get a bug up there butt, raid the account, then freeze your paypal account, claiming a ToS violation, because FA has adult material. 

 Never let PayPal link directly to your bank account, keep them at arms length an make them go through your credit card company.


----------



## foxystallion (Jul 7, 2008)

keeshah said:


> Very bad Idea...
> you don't want to have an account that paypal can get there hands on like that..
> They could get a bug up there butt, raid the account, then freeze your paypal account, claiming a ToS violation, because FA has adult material.
> 
> Never let PayPal link directly to your bank account, keep them at arms length an make them go through your credit card company.



Very good advice!  When they knowingly misrouted $100 of my funds, they came to within a few hours of my swearing out a Federal wire fraud complaint before they refunded my money.


----------

